

IPad simulator - kierank
http://www.mutualmobile.com/ipad_simulator/

======
johnfn
Cool, but essentially totally useless due to lag.

------
adrianwaj
<http://ipadpeek.com/> \- probably just frames a new browser window in the
iPad.

~~~
petercooper
Sadly, iPad Peek is next to useless. It's just an IFRAME with iPad chrome
graphics thrown around it. The only creative thing it does is a 75% scale in
portrait mode, but that doesn't accurately reflect what the iPad really does..
and since it's just an IFRAME, you not only have to disable Flash yourself,
but user agent detection and CSS detection schemes don't work, meaning most
iPad optimized sites don't look anywhere near similar with it.

